# This Russian Arrived Last Week



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

It 50mm including the crown, quite heavy as you would imagine and keeping

excellent time.










The seller says it is a WWII production Kirovskie from the Cheliabinskom Factory.










The dial is in excellent shape for the age and. All in all it's a welcome addition to my Russian Collection.

Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Very nice!

There are lots of spoiled redials out there with ridiculous fictitious expedition maps on them etc...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well done, looks in excellent shape!







JEALOUS


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations,great watch i have always had a soft spot for these Historic Russian watches.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Mmmmm..... Kirovskie!

That's a really fine example of one that I want to add.... where's the list?

Very nice indeed.










(Some of my Kirovskies)


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Well done Alexus,







though major envy on my part!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

very nice watch i like the dial

bowie


----------

